# Paph. emersonii 2012



## Martin (May 17, 2012)

my Paph emersonii so far: 




Paphiopedilum emersonii von epicphals auf Flickr




Paphiopedilum emersonii von epicphals auf Flickr




Paphiopedilum emersonii von epicphals auf Flickr




Paphiopedilum emersonii von epicphals auf Flickr




Paphiopedilum emersonii von epicphals auf Flickr


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2012)

Weird action on the dorsals!  
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Spaph (May 17, 2012)

Wow, what a collection you have!


----------



## eggshells (May 17, 2012)

Damn, your making me jealous. Between micranthum and sulivongii and now this.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 17, 2012)

Stunning set of blooms!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Weird action on the dorsals!
> Thanks for sharing.



I agree!


----------



## chrismende (May 18, 2012)

Good to be prepared for strange forms! I'm growing out a flask now, but it's going to be years.....


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2012)

Honestly, the dorsals might be a cultural issue.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 18, 2012)

I agree, you're making me jealous too!


----------



## Martin (May 22, 2012)

Hey, please don't talk about the dorsals....:sob: I hope they become better next time!


----------



## fibre (May 22, 2012)

WOW, #5 is a very special color form!

What about the brown dots on #4? Id this a damage of spider mites or Thrips?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 23, 2012)

Agreed, #5 is approching album!


----------



## Martin (Mar 19, 2021)

Two are flowering again. Emersonii are easy growers now at my place. They grew very well over the last years but didn't flower. This year two plants flower from two shoots. One plant got the two buds to flower the other one just one but the second turn on growing now. I like the unique flavor. They are just natural looking emersons, not the candidates for an award but i like them a lot. I think they will have Sex soon!


----------



## monocotman (Mar 19, 2021)

Wonderful. What is your secret to growing them so well?
David


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 19, 2021)

Congrats! These are blooming again in 8-9 years??


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 19, 2021)

Nicely done, Martin!


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 19, 2021)

Jesus Christ!!!!I d be happy with only one of yours!!!


----------



## fibre (Mar 19, 2021)

Super! Very well done, Martin!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 19, 2021)

So vigorous! Love them.

I’m with David... please share your secrets lol. I have 2 BS plants still in stasis.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 19, 2021)

Clay pots?

Gallant effect on these babies


----------



## Martin (Mar 20, 2021)

Thank you guys!



Happypaphy7 said:


> Congrats! These are blooming again in 8-9 years??



I had some flowers over the years. But most are not flowering every year. Sometimes the bud didn't come to bloom. I think our winters are not optimal for their bud growing. 



SlipperKing said:


> Clay pots?
> 
> Gallant effect on these babies


Yes!

I really dont make anything special with them. Our water is very calcareous. Thats why most of my plants have so dirty leaves. perhaps the emersons like this. I keep the pots constantly humid. tempreture can be hot during summer and cold during winter. So dont fit for the species all the time.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 21, 2021)

so well grown!


----------



## musa (Mar 22, 2021)

Very impressive!
In some weeks I'll get one, too, hope I'll do better this time...


----------



## GuRu (Mar 27, 2021)

Martin, kudos to you. These flowers are very nice and the plants look very healthy. Congrats for growing them so well.


----------



## Martin (Apr 3, 2021)

Thanks, on one plant the pollination was sucsessful!



musa said:


> Very impressive!
> In some weeks I'll get one, too, hope I'll do better this time...


Cool, from China?


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 3, 2021)

*pees a little*


----------



## masaccio (Apr 3, 2021)

It's always helpful to see entire plants and not just flowers. I absolutely love these!


----------



## musa (Apr 4, 2021)

Martin said:


> Cool, from China?


Yes, one of my hengduan order.
What temperatures do you have in winter, do you think cold id necessary for them?


----------



## BrucherT (Apr 4, 2021)

Martin said:


> Two are flowering again. Emersonii are easy growers now at my place. They grew very well over the last years but didn't flower. This year two plants flower from two shoots. One plant got the two buds to flower the other one just one but the second turn on growing now. I like the unique flavor. They are just natural looking emersons, not the candidates for an award but i like them a lot. I think they will have Sex soon!
> View attachment 26376
> View attachment 26377
> View attachment 26379
> View attachment 26378


I love your collection and aesthetic. Outstanding. Keep that diversity!


----------



## Martin (Mar 31, 2022)

Like to share my this years emersonii. Nothing special, just normal old Style ones. Even more wild shaped and not as round as some which were shown before. F.e. istvans gorgeous plant. All have the typical emersonii smell and the one with double flower shows it the second time.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 31, 2022)

Gorgeous! Still coaxing mine to bloom lol.


----------

